# Trouble with 921 on DPP44 without separator



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Ok, I'm done pulling my hair out.

My 1st 921 is hooked to two ports of a DPP44.

921 #2 is using a separator. I brought #1 upstairs to diagnose the problem with the 34" directview TV (it's weighs a bit less then the set). Hooked to the separator, ran a switchcheck upstairs and all was fine.

When I brought it back downstairs, hooked back to separate DPP44 feeds, ran the switchcheck and all looked good (119/Twin, 110/Twin, 148/Sngl all PASS).

BUT, 119 will not lock any transponders below 11. All other transponders seem ok (though I didn't try them all). (Both tuners having the same problem)

Tried This (per Simon):
Pulled plugs on other boxes connected to DPP44
Disconnect Sat Feeds (on problem 921)
Switch Check
Pull Power (10 mins)
Pull DPP44 power inserter
Repower 921
Switch Check AGAIN
Repower DPP44
Reconnect Sat Feeds
Switch Check

Check still looks ok, but I still can't get the lower 119 transponders. Threw in a power cord then smart card reboot, but no change.

Grabbed another separator for the downstairs 921. Reran switch check and all works fine (tested both DPP44 feeds).

It's ok, I was planning on getting another separator anyway. But, didn't expect the problem.

Does the DPP44 not like having one 921 on a separator, and another on separate lines? That doesn't make any sense. The one on separate lines should look no different then two boxes. Plus, during testing the box on the separator wasn't plugged in.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

That's a huge headscratcher.


----------



## Mr-Rick (Dec 1, 2004)

Does the 921 have factory software? Something tells me the 921 will not work with the DISHPRO PLUS 44 switch with factory software. I thought it had to be connected to a DP, or Legacy setup first then once new software is in, install DP+44 and check switch test. Not sure if I am right but I remember reading/hearing something on this....

RIck



David_Levin said:


> Ok, I'm done pulling my hair out.
> 
> My 1st 921 is hooked to two ports of a DPP44.
> 
> ...


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

I am seeing something like this as well. My 921 and 508 are connect to a DP Quan & DP Dual to a DPP44. The 921 is connect via a DPP seperator. The 508 can see everything just fine but the 921 is unable to see certain transponders on 110 and 119 on or the other tunners. I did all the usual test and checks and even swaped out the sperator still no change. 

I called Dish tech sup and a ADV tech told me that the DP Quad is not compatable with the DPP44...is this true? 

I am not sure what eles to do so a Dish tech will come out Friday to attempt to resolve this.


----------



## ckendall (Dec 10, 2004)

The DP Quad IS compatible with the DPP44. He is wrong. I got conflicting advice on this too from Dish Network. Some said it worked and some said it wouldn't. It definitely does and I am using it. But I did have an issue similar to yours when I connected all the cables. Just use the 1&2 ports from the DPQuad to the 1&2 ports of the DPP44. I am using a separator off port 1 of the DPP44 for my 921. All the other ports are used by three Dishplayers.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Mr-Rick,

Yes, when I got my new 921 it couldn't take the initial download through the DPP44+separator. There's a note to this effect in the instructions included with the DPP44.

But, the unit giving me the problem, was my 1st 921 which was already loaded with current software.


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

ckendall said:


> The DP Quad IS compatible with the DPP44. He is wrong. I got conflicting advice on this too from Dish Network. Some said it worked and some said it wouldn't. It definitely does and I am using it. But I did have an issue similar to yours when I connected all the cables. Just use the 1&2 ports from the DPQuad to the 1&2 ports of the DPP44. I am using a separator off port 1 of the DPP44 for my 921. All the other ports are used by three Dishplayers.


The 508 and the power inserter are on DPP 44 port one and the 921 is on port 2
I know that he has the DP Quad ports 1&4 connected to the DPP44 ports 1&2.

Could this be the issue that they used the quads ports 1&4 instead of ports 1&2?


----------



## davhol (Oct 29, 2002)

I, too, am having similar difficulties. I've been in touch with the 921 team for the last week. In my case, when I do a switch check on my 921, it "sees" 119/110 in the check switch matrix screen and faults on trying to see 61.5. My 501 and 6000 see everything just fine. I also find that even transponders on 119/110 are NOT being seen by my 921. If I replace the DPP44 switch with a DP34 switch, do a switch check on the 921 and replace the DP34 with the DPP44 and do NOT do a switch check on the 921, I can see all transponders on all 3 orbital locations. I'm in daily contact with a member of the 921 support team and I'll point him to this thread so that he can see that others are experiencing the same issues. It _appears_ to be a problem with L2.11 software


----------



## ckendall (Dec 10, 2004)

Paradox-sj said:


> The 508 and the power inserter are on DPP 44 port one and the 921 is on port 2
> I know that he has the DP Quad ports 1&4 connected to the DPP44 ports 1&2.
> 
> Could this be the issue that they used the quads ports 1&4 instead of ports 1&2?


That could be it. I was also told to use the 1 and 4 ports off the DP Quad by someone but the DP Quad manual says use 1&2 OR 3&4 if only using 2 ports.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I was the one who told you to use ports 1 and 4 because that's what Dish engineering told me.


----------



## ckendall (Dec 10, 2004)

Maybe ports 1 and 4 will work, but the directions were pretty explicit and it worked with 1&2. I think we all know that even the advanced techs can be sketchy.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 9, 2004)

Not to hijack or otherwise muddy the water, but I have noticed before that some lower-numbered transponders on 119 won't lock on my 522 or 721, I was assuming they were spotbeams that don't hit my area.

Mine are both connected with separators to a DPP44, all standard dual or FSS "feed" LNBFs.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

The 1/2, 3/4, 1/4, 2/3 issue is primarily only an issue at initial startup.

Odd ports of the Quad "default" to 119, even ones to 110, so you need one of each. 

That being said, use 1/2 or 3/4 just for the simplicity factor if nothing else.

Now where was that Quad LNBF install manual again?


----------



## Skyburn (Nov 30, 2004)

I posted something sort of like this issue yesterday -- I had seen this thread, but it didn't exactly match the problems I am having (here's the thread URL: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=36747).

So, just to interject my situation; I have a DP Quad, 3 outputs being used, 1 to my DP510, 2 to my 921 -- a check switch on the 510 sees everything just fine, and a check switch on a spare DP301 using either of the 921 input cables works just fine -- but on the 921, I get a switch check failure -- details of the switch config lead me to believe I'm not seeing even polarity on either 110 or 119.

The result for me is I'm missing many channels. If I tune to my Denver locals, for instance, a message states "Channel XXXX lost lock" and then gives the Satellite as 110, and a transponder number.

You can read my other post, but basically, I have a call into Advanced Tech Support and they told me they'd have an Engineer call me within 48 hours....


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Check this site for the DPP44 configuration. Mark is right about outputs 1 and 4. I wonder if you need to have a separator as you have one going to your other unit? http://www.satelliteone.com/dish/support/dpplus/DISH_Pro_Plus_44_Switch_A.pdf


----------

